#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-07-26
<USSinfierno> hola buenas tardes
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-07-29
<Black> olaa
<Black> alguien sabe como madre
<Black> consigo el ubuntu a domicilio gratis?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-07-30
<AndresP> hola Buenas Noches
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-07-23
<SergioMeneses> #startmeeting
<SergioMeneses> #startmeeting
<SergioMeneses> #startmeeting reunion
<SergioMeneses> &mode -o
<SergioMeneses> &mode +o
<SergioMeneses> &mode +q
<SergioMeneses> #mode +q
<SergioMeneses> #chair SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> #startmeeting reunion
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-co-bot, why don't you like me?
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: "why" is not a valid command.
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> #startmeeting
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, tome chair
<JoseeAntonioR> #startmeeting
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, nada
<JoseeAntonioR> #endmeeting
<SergioMeneses> ni el chair runs
<JoseeAntonioR> creo que no me da op
<SergioMeneses> ni a mi
<JoseeAntonioR> &op joseeantonior
<JoseeAntonioR> #endmeeting
<JoseeAntonioR> #startmeeting
<SergioMeneses> &op SergioMeneses
<JoseeAntonioR> &load meetingology
<ubuntu-co-bot> JoseeAntonioR: The operation succeeded.
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> los comandos de meeting son los #
<JoseeAntonioR> #startmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting started Mon Jul 23 20:15:10 2012 UTC.  The chair is JoseeAntonioR. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<JoseeAntonioR> ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> #endmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting ended Mon Jul 23 20:15:15 2012 UTC.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Minutes:        http://people.ubuntu.com/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting.2012-2012-07-23-20.15.moin.txt
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, 404
<SergioMeneses> no he configurado el ftp
<JoseeAntonioR> es que tiene que subir los logs :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, bueno y como cambiamos el directorio de las minutas?
<JoseeAntonioR> eso lo tendria que hacer yo, en el codigo
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, de momento dejalo asi
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<alexbh> 1945xxx
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-07-24
<virux> hola
<SergioMeneses> &op SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> #startmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting started Tue Jul 24 15:00:20 2012 UTC.  The chair is SergioMeneses. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<SergioMeneses> #topic revision de tareas
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to: revision de tareas
<SergioMeneses> #end
<SergioMeneses> #endmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting ended Tue Jul 24 15:01:15 2012 UTC.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Minutes:        http://people.ubuntu.com/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting.2012-2012-07-24-15.00.moin.txt
<BayonaMiguel>  /msg nickserv <3173457894> <mbayona17@gmail.com>
<SergioMeneses> &op SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> #startmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting started Tue Jul 24 19:33:44 2012 UTC.  The chair is SergioMeneses. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<SergioMeneses> #endmeeting
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to: revision de tareas
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting ended Tue Jul 24 19:33:55 2012 UTC.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Minutes:        http://people.ubuntu.com/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting.2012-2012-07-24-19.33.moin.txt
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-07-25
<SergioMeneses> &op SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> &mode -o
<SergioMeneses> #startmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting started Wed Jul 25 00:57:58 2012 UTC.  The chair is SergioMeneses. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<SergioMeneses> #chair SergioMeneses
<ubuntu-co-bot> Current chairs: SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> #topic test
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to: test
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, puedes escribir algo en este canal?
<kuadrosx> claro
<kuadrosx> buenas
<SergioMeneses> #mode -o
<kuadrosx> 123
<kuadrosx> #vote
<kuadrosx> #topic testing
<kuadrosx> xD
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jejeje
<JoseeAntonioR> &mode -o SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> &op kuadrosx
<JoseeAntonioR> no hay que tener el op por gusto
<JoseeAntonioR> &mode -o kuadrosx
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, lol
<JoseeAntonioR> &mode -v *
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ese
<kuadrosx> #topic testing
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no me parece que la persona que entre tenga voice
<SergioMeneses> es mejor asignarla
<SergioMeneses> o que la tomen
<JoseeAntonioR> asignarla.
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, exacto
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver, un segundo
<SergioMeneses> bueno de momento ya no... seria para luego
<JoseeAntonioR> &mode -V *!*@*
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si lo podes hacer de una excelente
<SergioMeneses> #vote dejar a kuadrosx en el canal
<ubuntu-co-bot> Please vote on: dejar a kuadrosx en el canal
<ubuntu-co-bot> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<SergioMeneses> +1
<ubuntu-co-bot> +1 received from SergioMeneses
<JoseeAntonioR> &voice SergioMeneses JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> &mode +m
<SergioMeneses> #endvote
<ubuntu-co-bot> Voting ended on: dejar a kuadrosx en el canal
<ubuntu-co-bot> Votes for:1 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<ubuntu-co-bot> Motion carried
<SergioMeneses> finalizo la meeting para generar el log
<SergioMeneses> #endmeeting
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to: revision de tareas
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting ended Wed Jul 25 01:04:36 2012 UTC.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Minutes:        http://people.ubuntu.com/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting.2012-2012-07-25-00.57.moin.txt
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, nada no veo el log en la ubicacion marcada
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: porque tiene que jalarlo
<JoseeAntonioR> estara en joseeantonior.com
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaa
<SergioMeneses> pense que quedaba en el sftp
<JoseeAntonioR> esta en un servidor remoto
<SergioMeneses> como hay dice de la minuta
<JoseeAntonioR> ese es el link
<JoseeAntonioR> yo no tengo sus credenciales ni la clave ssh para acceder
<JoseeAntonioR> ademas el acceso es solo via sftp, no ssh, y no puedo hacer scp
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero al estar en el publi no es de acceso publico?
<JoseeAntonioR> una vez que lo suba, pero yo no tengo acceso!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok entonces donde quda el log en si?
<SergioMeneses> con el moin y el txt?
<SergioMeneses> en su server
<JoseeAntonioR> en el servidor privado
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, en su cuenta o en la mia
<SergioMeneses> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: en el people, no hay parte privada
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: es un servidor aparte donde tengo los logs
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: si tiene algo privado en el people, lo borran
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, listo... ahora ud me pasa luego las url de los archivos de log?
<SergioMeneses> eso es lo que quiero saber?
<SergioMeneses> o lo podemos poner a direccionar al sftp de una vez
<SergioMeneses> o bueno luego
<JoseeAntonioR> http://joseeantonior.com/logs/ubuntu-co-meeting/
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, +1 por el link
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver, para entendernos, tenemos 3 servidores
<SergioMeneses> listo ya solucionado entonces
<JoseeAntonioR> aja
<JoseeAntonioR> 1.- donde esta el bot, 100% privado, 2.- joseeantonior.com, donde le cuelgo los logs, 3.- su people, yo lojalo del servidor 1 al servidor 2, y usted del servidor 2 al servidor 3
<SergioMeneses> que vuelta /o\
<SergioMeneses> pero esta bien
<SergioMeneses> hay vemos :D
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, podes hablar?
<JoseeAntonioR> &devoice SergioMeneses JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> y recuerdo, no hay que tener el op por gusto, si no se necesita no se usa
<SergioMeneses> jose
<JoseeAntonioR> &topic remove 1
<ubuntu-co-bot> JoseeAntonioR: Error: "topic" is not a valid command.
<SergioMeneses> ok ok
<JoseeAntonioR> si, digame?
<JoseeAntonioR> huh?
<SergioMeneses> ahora si me sale que puedo hablar
<SergioMeneses> jajajaa
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> &list
<ubuntu-co-bot> JoseeAntonioR: Admin, Channel, Config, MeetBot, Misc, NickCapture, Owner, Services, and User
<JoseeAntonioR> &channel topic
<ubuntu-co-bot> JoseeAntonioR: Error: 'supybot.topic' is not a valid configuration variable.
<JoseeAntonioR> &list channel
<ubuntu-co-bot> JoseeAntonioR: alert, ban add, ban list, ban remove, capability add, capability list, capability remove, capability set, capability setdefault, capability unset, cycle, dehalfop, deop, devoice, disable, enable, halfop, ignore add, ignore list, ignore remove, invite, kban, key, kick, limit, lobotomy add, lobotomy list, lobotomy remove, mode, moderate, nicks, op, unban, unmoderate, (1 more message)
<JoseeAntonioR> &more
<ubuntu-co-bot> JoseeAntonioR: and voice
<SergioMeneses> #topic
<SergioMeneses> ash la &
<JoseeAntonioR> eso no funciona porque no hay meeting
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> bueno se cambia cuando empiece la meeting
<JoseeAntonioR> &list services
<ubuntu-co-bot> JoseeAntonioR: ghost, identify, invite, nicks, op, password, unban, and voice
<JoseeAntonioR> no, esa parte del nick se quedara
<SergioMeneses> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> s/nick/topic
<JoseeAntonioR> &op JoseeAntonioR
* Topic unset by JoseeAntonioR on #ubuntu-co-meeting
<JoseeAntonioR> &deop JoseeAntonioR
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, bueno voy por algo de comer mientras
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: listo!
<antisacsor> Buenas...
<andresmujica> hola SergioMeneses: kuadrosx sismo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, saludos
<kuadrosx> me asusto este man :|
<kuadrosx> crei que estaba temblando
<andresmujica> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, lol
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, falta cesar y jose
<SergioMeneses> o al menos uno de ellos
<andresmujica> venga y el comentasrio de jose a que viene ? el de que los cds son solo para bogota y no se k mas??
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, la verdad ni idea, no queria especular pero si que nos dijera
<SergioMeneses> como para evitar problemas
<andresmujica> no entiendo pork la gente no puede ser franca.. k cosas .. eso de manejar todo a punta de sarcasmo si que me saca la piedra
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> eso me tiene super enojado
<SergioMeneses> la verdad ando ya que no doy mas
<SergioMeneses> por mi dejo esto de una vez
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ya tenia la orden y todo - http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/450/detail/
<andresmujica> tienen huevo la verdad
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, por eso hay que manejar de una lo del concilio
<SergioMeneses> ome hasta el bot arregle hoy
<SergioMeneses> si o no kuadrosx
<andresmujica> si pero no lo puso en la agenda!!
<SergioMeneses> :(
<andresmujica> :P
<kuadrosx> aja
<SergioMeneses> #chair SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> #startmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting started Wed Jul 25 02:50:03 2012 UTC.  The chair is SergioMeneses. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<SergioMeneses> #chair SergioMeneses
<ubuntu-co-bot> Current chairs: SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> #voters SergioMeneses andresmujica
<ubuntu-co-bot> Current voters: SergioMeneses andresmujica
<SergioMeneses> #link http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/450/detail/
<andresmujica> sobrado
<SergioMeneses> bueno empecemos con la reunión
<andresmujica> hola JHOSMAN
<SergioMeneses> #topic Reunión Ubuntu-Co Council
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to: Reuni�n Ubuntu-Co Council
<JHOSMAN> HOla andresmujica
<SergioMeneses> saludos y demas por el general... para no dañar el log por favor
<SergioMeneses> vamos con el punto uno
<SergioMeneses> 1- Revisión de tareas pendientes
<SergioMeneses> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<SergioMeneses> hay un monton de cosas represadas
<JHOSMAN> Voy al día pero no se saben algo de Lina o Daniel Caicedo?
<SergioMeneses> pero la mayoria de miembros no presentes
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, daniel ya no esta
<SergioMeneses> y Lina ni idea
<JHOSMAN> POr q el si debe algo
<JHOSMAN> el informe de flisol girardot
<JHOSMAN> es el unico q lo puede hace r
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, listo podemos enviarle un mensaje
<SergioMeneses> solicitando la informacion
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  y que paso con el informe que iba a hacer edwin garzon y la otra persona que entro a campus party como periodista?
<JHOSMAN> Lo otro que el tiene asignado es la fiesta de aniversario eso lo podemos ver entre todos...
<JHOSMAN> Ese informe lo enviaron a la lista
<JHOSMAN> ya lo busco
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: del wiki hay un monton de cosas que ya estan hechas..
<SergioMeneses> #action Enviar el email solicitando reportes de los flisoles faltantes cc: SergioMeneses
<ubuntu-co-bot> ACTION: Enviar el email solicitando reportes de los flisoles faltantes cc: SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si claro... por eso queria que la gente estuviera aqui
<SergioMeneses> pero neh
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, andresmujica vamos por partes
<SergioMeneses> la idea es mantener un orden asi no gastamos tiempo en charlas
<SergioMeneses> sino en hechos
<JHOSMAN> sergiomeneses https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2012-July/029379.html
<JHOSMAN> Edwin Garzón aún no lo ha entregado
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, por mi los faltantes salvo los reportes no son importantes
<JHOSMAN> Ya enlaso ese informe a la Wiki del evento CPCO5
<andresmujica> hola IngForigua
<SergioMeneses> listo JHOSMAN
<IngForigua> andresmujica: SergioMeneses honorables como estan
<JHOSMAN> Voy a hablar con Edwin Garzón para pedirle su informe
<JHOSMAN> de Igual manera todas las fotografias de ese evento estan cuadradas en FB y GP por días
<SergioMeneses> #action Solicitar informe a Edwin acerca del campus cc: JHOSMAN
<ubuntu-co-bot> ACTION: Solicitar informe a Edwin acerca del campus cc: JHOSMAN
<andresmujica> si esas si las vi quedaron super bien
<SergioMeneses> hay los voy anotando
 * IngForigua se sienta en silencio a escuchar
<JHOSMAN> ;)
<SergioMeneses> yo creo que eso sería por los pendientes de momento, andresmujica algo que anexar a los pendientes?
<andresmujica> que otra cosa  SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> ya esta el esqueleto de la wiki de reapproval
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, leer la agenda
<SergioMeneses> pasamos al punto dos
<andresmujica> oki
<SergioMeneses> 2- Reaprobación 2012
<JHOSMAN> Aparte de ese informe está el mio que esta en la wiki de ese evento
<IngForigua> ö
<SergioMeneses> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/ReApprovalApplication2012
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, cual evento?
<andresmujica> respecto al reproval
<JHOSMAN> sergiomeneses https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/CampusPartyColombia2012
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, mmm... ok ya andamos en el la reaprobacion
<SergioMeneses> atento a pedir la palabra o algo asi
<JHOSMAN> ok
<JHOSMAN> es q ando en el Twitter :P
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, el compañero JHOSMAN ya monto un esqueleto
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, cierre eso
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, lei su bug pero no lo he respondido
<SergioMeneses> o al menos el comentario
<IngForigua> severo resporte
<andresmujica> ok respecto al reaproval
<andresmujica> ya el esqueleto esta armado
<andresmujica> jhosman ya actualizo las graficas de redes sociales
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si
<SergioMeneses> toca montar informacion
<andresmujica> falta como organizar los resumenes
<SergioMeneses> y acomodar eso
<andresmujica> la informacion
<andresmujica> y peluquear lo que sobra
<SergioMeneses> aqui el bug:
<SergioMeneses> #link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-locoteams/+bug/1007171
<andresmujica> no me han dicho nada sobre el tema de poner el feedback de la comunidad misma como testimonios para el reapproval
<andresmujica> que opinan de eso?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no eso no sirve
<SergioMeneses> igual los testimonios no son importantes
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, lo que si me preocupa es que ud no podria estar presente
<andresmujica> porque no sirve ?
<andresmujica> y yo porque no podria estar presente?
<JHOSMAN> ese bug me sale Page Not Found
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, aaa pense que no podia como dijo la otra vez algo del trabajo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pero mejor
<SergioMeneses> porque en las proximas yo sere chair
<andresmujica> pues para esa reunión si estoy, obvio.
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ok
<andresmujica> ahh bueno aproveche y practique
<andresmujica> jaja
<andresmujica> igual estuve hablando con laura
<SergioMeneses> #action andresmujica sera el representante de ubuntu-co en la reunion con el LC
<ubuntu-co-bot> ACTION: andresmujica sera el representante de ubuntu-co en la reunion con el LC
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, y que te dijo Laura?
<andresmujica> y el vencimiento esta para el 17 de agosto
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si...
<SergioMeneses> no hay mucho lio a la hora de la verdad
<andresmujica> ni idea porque habra llegado ese correo la semana pasada, pero bueno.  ya esta ok y no hay lio.
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, launchpad esta raro
<andresmujica> ya estamos registrados para la prox reuni{on del 21 de agosto.
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si si
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, JHOSMAN IngForigua esta semana y fin de semana trabajo en la wiki
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, ojo a las revisiones
<SergioMeneses> no vallamos a sobre escribir trabajo
<SergioMeneses> o a borrar
<andresmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncilAgenda
<JHOSMAN> sergiomeneses nunca hago eso...
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, el consejo no esta demas ;)
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si laura ya me dijo algo de eso
<andresmujica> si SergioMeneses creo que no se fijo bien porque JHOSMAN monto bien lo que tenia que montar, incluso puso comentarios donde hay que cambiar cosas y eso.
<JHOSMAN> =)
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, JHOSMAN solo que vi un desorden completo como puro copie-pegue y casi me vuelvo loco
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, JHOSMAN algo mas de la reaprovacion?
<andresmujica> ok, la idea es que a mas tardar el fin de semana del 12 de agosto debemos tener todo el wiki del reaproval listo
<andresmujica> es decir en la reuni{on del concilo del
<JHOSMAN> no que tenga pendiente..
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, concuerdo
<andresmujica> 7 de agosto deberiamos revisar faltantes criticos
<andresmujica> para no tener lios el 21.
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, antes
<andresmujica> igual nos van a dar palo es por los reportes mensuales
<andresmujica> de resto no tenemos lio de nada.
<SergioMeneses> de hoy en 8 tenemos que tenerla al menos ya en Español completa
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si eso si lo veo grave
<JHOSMAN> es el 21 de Agosto verdad?
<SergioMeneses> hay laura es la que mas molesta por eso
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: sip
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, aja
<JHOSMAN> ok
<andresmujica> bueno sigamos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pero bueno solo es de tomar la costumbre de los reportes
<andresmujica> sip
<andresmujica> me duro como 6 meses y despues se me quito
<andresmujica> :)
<IngForigua> huy me siento raro aca
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, deje inventamos algo para generar los reportes
<IngForigua> hhahaha
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, don't worry baby just keep your sit
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: de acuerdo.. eso lo deberia hacer un bot...
<JHOSMAN> :P
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, jeje espere y vera lo mejor
 * andresmujica le da un tecito a IngForigua
<andresmujica> nice SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, JHOSMAN IngForigua asi concluimos este punto
<SergioMeneses> pasamos al 3o
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:
<andresmujica> le falta la tarea
<andresmujica> de revision del 7
<andresmujica> para que quede en el acta
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, del 7?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, los action son las tareas
<SergioMeneses> deje y vera
<SergioMeneses> solo sigame la cuerda
<andresmujica> (22:10:45) andresmujica: 7 de agosto deberiamos revisar faltantes criticos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ok
<SergioMeneses> #action:  7 de agosto deberiamos revisar faltantes criticos cc: TODOS
<ubuntu-co-bot> ACTION: :  7 de agosto deberiamos revisar faltantes criticos cc: TODOS
<SergioMeneses> ahora si pasamos al siguiente punto
<SergioMeneses> #topic Cursos de Software Libre
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to: Cursos de Software Libre
<SergioMeneses> aqui andresmujica yo creo que JHOSMAN debe tomar la voceria
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, como va eso?
<JHOSMAN> Pues inicialmente con Edwin Garzón hablamos para en mis vacaciones hacer talleres
<JHOSMAN> a la gente le ha gustado mucho con el primero del sabado entonces haremos el siguiente el que viene...
<JHOSMAN> la gene asiste y le ve interes
<JHOSMAN> cumple las tareas que se dejan por ejemplo...
<andresmujica> si eso estuvo super
<JHOSMAN> y no nos estamos enfocando solo por una distro
<andresmujica> y lo que decia SergioMeneses de grabarlo es muy dificil ??
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, la verdad me gusto mucho
<JHOSMAN> por ejemplo el sábado instalamos Debian, Fedora, Suse, DreeBSD (esa si no pude :P ) y otras...
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica
<JHOSMAN> este sabado voy a ver si hago un Hangut y grabo pantalla o algo
<JHOSMAN> se iba a hacer Hangut pero ese Internet ¬¬ no ayudaba... no se pudo
<JHOSMAN> pero HackBO dice que tienen 5 megas esperemos a ver...
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, esa idea es mejor
<SergioMeneses> aprovechar el hackbo
<JHOSMAN>  de igual manera la idea es hacer la misma actividad en varios sitios....
<JHOSMAN> por lo menos ya hay mas inscritos mañana les envio SPAM para recordarles y así inviten a mas gente
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, pero si hay que formalizar eso
<JHOSMAN> la cosa es que podría hacer esto hasta que ingrese a la Universidad (21 de Agosto) de ahí en adelante se me complica...
<SergioMeneses> y establecer una "base fisica"
<JHOSMAN> sergiomeneses, de que manera?
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: le recomiendo cuando vaya a hackbo, yo les mande un pendon con oscar fabian para que quedara en el hackbo y lo tuvieran colgado, mejor dicho el pendon es para hackbo, pero no se si si lo estan usando .. el favor es mirar si si lo tienen colgado
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, pero puede ser algo mensual
<SergioMeneses> ojo
<SergioMeneses> no mal acostumbre a la gente
<SergioMeneses> el dia q ud ande corto de tiempo o algo asi no le caen a ud sino a uco
<JHOSMAN> IngForigua quizás tiene ese dato...
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ping
<JHOSMAN> pero bueno las cosas van bien de igual manera sería la segunda sesión y la gente se ve muy interesada
<JHOSMAN> la iniciativa es para generar algún tio de inclusión y romper mitos... :P
<andresmujica> si eso es excelente.
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, si por eso le decimos! aguanta mucho esa iniciativa
<andresmujica> :)
<andresmujica> igual no la veamos como algo aislado
<andresmujica> recuerden que a principio de año se hicieron dos hacklabs
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: SergioMeneses que necesitan
<andresmujica> y en medellin hicieron otros dos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, yo le decia a JHOSMAN en el email de formalizarlo, hacerle un espacio y demas
<JHOSMAN> no entiendo.....
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, acerca de un pendon que nombor andresmujica
<andresmujica> IngForigua: es para saber si si estan usando el pendon de uco que les mandamos a los de hackbo
<IngForigua> Pendon n o se
<SergioMeneses> bueno seria averiguar
<IngForigua> no he visto
<andresmujica> ok IngForigua..
<IngForigua> oscar anda de las bolas jejeje
<andresmujica> le voy a preguntar a oscar...
<andresmujica> vale
<SergioMeneses> pero a mi si me gusta que nos establezcamos en el hacbo
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses con eso de formalizar... a q se refiere (un ejemplo)
<andresmujica> esa es la idea del pendon alla SergioMeneses... como tener un piecito en el hackbo :)
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, pues pelao armar el espacio de documentacion, un schedule, y demas algo como un "meta wiki"
<SergioMeneses> eso aparte de ser ordenado nos sirve como referencias
<SergioMeneses> no todo es haciendo y dejando
<SergioMeneses> para que las futuras generaciones encuentren la informacion
<FernandoGiraldo> Buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> si la necesitan
<JHOSMAN> pues todo lo estoy dejando como un evento en la Wiki.... en EVENTOS pero de ahí no se mas.. como sería ese pedazo?
<JHOSMAN> o:o
<JHOSMAN> Buenas FernandoGiraldo
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, eso es otra cosa
<SergioMeneses> tenemos paginas apuntando a todos lados
<SergioMeneses> hay que reacomodar eso
<JHOSMAN> Páginas? CUales?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, luego le comento no me alarge esto que andamos sobre el tiempo
<SergioMeneses> pero le comento bien :D
<JHOSMAN> ok
<IngForigua> FernandoGiraldo: hola viejo
<andresmujica> hola FernandoGiraldo
<FernandoGiraldo> IngForigua, que mas, que bien verlo por aca
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, cuadre una reunion con edwin y charlamos sobre el proyecto, preferiblemente un fin de semana via irc o hangout
 * SergioMeneses saluda a FernandoGiraldo con la mano
<IngForigua> Jejejeje me siento rejuvenecido
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, se le apunta?
 * IngForigua las redes libres me han envejecido 
<FernandoGiraldo> andresmujica, SergioMeneses como están?
<JHOSMAN> si el sábado hablo con el...
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> #action cuadrar reunion con edwin para hablar de los cursos cc: JHOSMAN
<ubuntu-co-bot> ACTION: cuadrar reunion con edwin para hablar de los cursos cc: JHOSMAN
<SergioMeneses> pasamos al siguiente tema
<SergioMeneses> #topic Intercambio de Enlaces
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to: Intercambio de Enlaces
<SergioMeneses> segun JHOSMAN es algo como: Implementación de Intercambio de Enlaces entre comunidades en general de software Libre con relación a este hilo http://twitter.com/ubuntuco/status/227873280344879105
<SergioMeneses> o eso le entendi
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, IngForigua FernandoGiraldo ↑↑↑
<SergioMeneses> sin embargo a mi me parecio delicado
<SergioMeneses> la idea es que figura les pondriamos?
<SergioMeneses> sitios recomendados?
<andresmujica> eso me parece buena idea..  desde que no sea para fines comerciales me parece bien... que otras comunidades nos apoyen y que ellas nos apoyen
<SergioMeneses> amigos?
<andresmujica> como se hace con bogota-mesh
<JHOSMAN> Si, sería generar un tipo de alianzas entre comunidades para atraer mas gentes, generar UNA sola páǵina en la web para dejar algo como esto http://www.campus-party.com.co/2012/comunidades.html (de ejemplo)
<andresmujica> http://www.bogota-mesh.org/es/apoyan
<JHOSMAN> He pensado en esta lista de Manera Inicial
<JHOSMAN> HackBO
<JHOSMAN> FCBOSQUE
<JHOSMAN> Bogota Mesh
<andresmujica> si. tal cual
<JHOSMAN> Debian COlombia
<andresmujica> a mi me parece perfecto.
<JHOSMAN> RIcB
<andresmujica> nosotros estamos arrastrando muchisima gente
<JHOSMAN> mmm se me olvidaron las demas
<JHOSMAN> :P
<IngForigua> http://www.redlibre.co/index.php/alianzas/
<andresmujica> y es bueno ayudar a establecer relaciones
<andresmujica> esa esta buena fori
<JHOSMAN> si si algo asó como dice  IngForifua
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, excelente
<andresmujica> tal cual.
<andresmujica> no le veo lio
<andresmujica> aprobado
<andresmujica> :)
 * IngForigua le dio indigestion
<andresmujica> desde que no sea con fines comerciales
<SergioMeneses> bueno pero entonces tenemos un problema ahora andresmujica
<IngForigua> jaja
<JHOSMAN> Pero con TODAS las comunidades de Software Libre que cuenten con un espacio legal y reconocido
<IngForigua> espacio legal?
<IngForigua> (22:29:12) andresmujica: desde que no sea con fines comerciales <<<---- asi debe ser
<SergioMeneses> bueno moneto
<SergioMeneses> momento
<SergioMeneses> espacio administrativo
<JHOSMAN> IngForigua si... de esa manera...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, yo apoyo la idea pero no voy con la fcb, como le hacemos hay? solo estamos los dos
<andresmujica> ahhh..
<andresmujica> cierto
<andresmujica> el chicharron de la fundacion del bosque
<JHOSMAN> Es decir Inforigua recientemente vi que se creo una comunidad llamada Debian Medellin pero esta no cuenta con un respaldo Oficial por la COmunidad debian a eso me regiero....
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, es mas que una fritanga
<IngForigua> Yo voy a mostrar cosas de ubuntu colombia http://clibre.co/cronograma/
<andresmujica> ahi si no se..  ya se porque la indigestion de fori
<SergioMeneses> esperen no spammen asi
<SergioMeneses> respeten el canal
<JHOSMAN> Pues a mi me parece
<IngForigua> fundacion es fundacion NO COMUNIDAD
<JHOSMAN> HackBO es comunidad?
<JHOSMAN> bueno si es ese el lio entonces ninguna
<JHOSMAN> :P
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, IngForigua sus ideas son iguales de validas a las de todos
<SergioMeneses> pero dejen hablar a andresmujica
<SergioMeneses> por eso pedi un espacio administrativo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ...
<IngForigua> FUNDACION es algo que tiene nit y genera actividad comercial
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  explique lo del espacio administrativo , espacio legal.. k no me queda claro...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso no lo dije yo
<SergioMeneses> a bueno lo del espacio legal no
<SergioMeneses> lo del administrativo era para charlar los del concilio
<FernandoGiraldo> espacio administrativo todos callados que van a hablar los patrones, así de fácil
<andresmujica> hahahahaahah
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, ++
<IngForigua> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, la idea es si se generan votaciones
<SergioMeneses> o ideas a resaltar
<SergioMeneses> ojo
<SergioMeneses> miren
<andresmujica> FernandoGiraldo:  eso es lo que me gusta de los paisas
<SergioMeneses> esto no son cosas locas mias
<SergioMeneses> asi es el formato de las reuniones de ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> en todos los teams
<SergioMeneses> para que el 21 nadie meta la pata y sepamos el contexto
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, go ahead
<FernandoGiraldo> esta bien SergioMeneses
<FernandoGiraldo> gracias andresmujica
<andresmujica> no nada.. ya dije... me parece que las comunidades deben entrelazarse desde que tengan derroteros comunes.
<SergioMeneses> entonces
<andresmujica> no me pareceria que dentro de esas comunidades existan intereses comerciales
<SergioMeneses> seriamos 1 - 1
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, le damos luz verde a JHOSMAN de poner todas menos fcb al menos hasta que haya qorum para una votacion?
<JHOSMAN> Aquí están los de @Antisacor?
<FernandoGiraldo> intereses comerciales?
<andresmujica> FernandoGiraldo:  que sean una empresa mas no una comunidad.
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  yo creeria que a medida que las otras comunidades nos pidan eso nosotros debemos hacerlo
<andresmujica> y de manera reciproca
<andresmujica> es decir
<andresmujica> en este momento
<JHOSMAN> No me parece ( de esto no he hablado ni en HackBO o en FCBosque para que lo sepan) pero me parece muy mal generar exclusión cuando el objetivo es de difusión de software Libre...
<andresmujica> aparecemos en bogota-mesh y en redlibre.co .. esas dos deberian aparecer ya en nnuestra pagina de alianzas
<andresmujica> y asi cumplimos lo que esta diciendo jhosman
<andresmujica> porque no estamos excluyendo
<JHOSMAN> exactamente lo que dice andresmujica
<andresmujica> si no que a medida que otras comunidades se acerquen y manifiesten su interes de reciprocidad
<IngForigua> hmmmm algo viejo pero tengo reportes de conectividad del nodo de usme uco no se si quieren meterlo
<andresmujica> pues les damos la bienvenida..
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, concuerdo con lo de mesh y demas pero al menos mi voto es no por fcb
<IngForigua> en el reaproval
<SergioMeneses> y no hay qorum con esa
<JHOSMAN> Y creanme que aquí como siemre se ha sabido son problemas personales mas no de la comunidad, el interes de Ubuntu no es ese...
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  si.. muy buen punto
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  si puede subir las graficas y algo de chachara seria buenismo.
<IngForigua> yo las tengo
<JHOSMAN> LLAMADO: Están los de @Antisacor?
<FernandoGiraldo> ey están mezclando las cosas
<IngForigua> solo que son de hace 2 meses
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, que no estan.. :S
<SergioMeneses> no mk quye desorden
<JHOSMAN> ah =P les dije q vinieran...
<FernandoGiraldo> un tema a la vez
<SergioMeneses> hablen por el canal general
<JHOSMAN> bueno entonces que hacemos con ese pungo....
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, pues andresmujica y SergioMeneses estan de acuerdo contodos menos con fcb
<JHOSMAN> me parecería que deberíamos hacer una votación de la siguiente manera ahora mismo
<JHOSMAN> no se que digan los patrones :P
<SergioMeneses> asi que tiene luz verde para todos menos para eso
<andresmujica> pere
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, seriamos solo dos
<SergioMeneses> 1 y 1
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: creo que no ha leido mi solucion.
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si si la lei :D
<andresmujica> hagamos la pagina de alianzas
<JHOSMAN> Y nosotros?
<SergioMeneses> yo no me despego del irc en reuniones
<JHOSMAN> FernandoGiraldo, IngForigua y JHOSMAN :P
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, no tienen voto
<andresmujica> en esa ponemos a los que ya nos tienen.. bogota-mesh y redlibre.co
<IngForigua> Node: Usme-Uco                                       connections                       distinct_identities                       incoming                       outgoing                                                                                                           61.14 GB                       4.05 GB                                            772               243               61.14 GB               4.05 GB
<JHOSMAN> =(
<JHOSMAN> -.-
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si... yo lo lei por eso le dije que apoyaba eso
<IngForigua> 772 conexiones de 243 pcs diferentes con un trafico de 61 gb de descarga y 4.05 gb de subida
<SergioMeneses> pero al menos mientras este aqui voto negativo a todo lo de la fcb
<andresmujica> y a los de antisacsor si ellos nos ponen en su sitio web, pues los ponemos en nuestro sitio web.  se me ocurre que el requisito es que envien un correo a la lista de uco manifestando su interes y contandole a toda la comunidad todo lo que hacen y como puede ubuntu colombia apoyarse en ellos y ellos en nosotros.
 * SergioMeneses debe recordar moderar el canal a la proxima
<JHOSMAN> Bien entonces de esa manera tambien hay que incluir a otra
<JHOSMAN> http://antisacsor.com/seccion/8_web-aliadas
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: perfecto! no tenia ese enlace
<JHOSMAN> y otras que no tengo a la vista en este momento...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, me parece paginas amigables
<SergioMeneses> ellos nos han apoyado
<JHOSMAN> hay mas pero no tengo los links ahora...
<SergioMeneses> no solo es enviar un email y decir que somos amiguitos
<SergioMeneses> es con actos
<SergioMeneses> alianzas
<SergioMeneses> proyectos
<SergioMeneses> cosas asi
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica ese enlace lo gestioné hace huuuu jajaja
<IngForigua> yo inclui a uco en este proyecto http://ciudadbolivar360.host56.com/
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  pero el primer paso es darse a conocer y decir que hacen, y que se puede hacer.  IGUALITO al mail que envio bogota-mesh a principio de año.. ese fue muy bueno.
<andresmujica> en conclusion:
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, concuerdo pero bmesh era tecnicamente de ubuntu-co todos eran miembros de aqui
<IngForigua> pronto les contare que vamos hacer alla
<SergioMeneses> no hay comparacion
<andresmujica> - que sea comunidad
<SergioMeneses> bueno
<SergioMeneses> propongo
<JHOSMAN> Bien, para culminar Tarea > JHOSMAN hacer la page :P
<andresmujica> - que no tenga objetivo economico
<andresmujica> - que se presenten en la lista
<FernandoGiraldo> y medemesh
<FernandoGiraldo> ya estamos naciendo
<IngForigua> FernandoGiraldo: kool me gusta
<JHOSMAN> FernandoGiraldo esto ya cuando esté la comunidad "armada"
<FernandoGiraldo> ya esta
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, que envien el email y el concilio lo vota, mejor?
<SergioMeneses> dependiendo de las solicitudes
<SergioMeneses> creo que es un punto medio
<FernandoGiraldo> eso SergioMeneses  mejor
<JHOSMAN> tengo una pregunta....
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  no me parece.. eso es para la comunidad...
<JHOSMAN> AndresMujica dice que comunidades que no tengan fines comerciales... NO aplican verdad?
<FernandoGiraldo> venga pero una inquietud hasta donde se fcbosque es fundación pero no tiene fines comerciales o que?
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, ese es un tema laaaargo
<SergioMeneses> y ya JHOSMAN nos estendio resto la reunion
<SergioMeneses> extendio
<andresmujica> andresmujica: yo creería...   si hay un interes comercial deberian apoyar economicamente a la comunidad para hacer eventos, capacitaciones y demas...
<FernandoGiraldo> si mejor lo hablamos luego
<JHOSMAN> bueno..
<JHOSMAN> entonces por ahora solo comunidades y ya
<JHOSMAN> :P
<andresmujica> esa linea previa era para JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> Next!
<SergioMeneses> bueno yo no vi concenso
<SergioMeneses> ni capte la idea
<FernandoGiraldo> eso Mujica buena idea
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, entonces la tarea es?
<andresmujica> documentar como hacer alianzas con ubuntu colombia
<FernandoGiraldo> oe yo me quede sin gente acá en Medellín se fueron para esa comunidad de debian
<andresmujica> hacer la pagina de alianzas con las comunidades que ya cumplen los requisitos
<andresmujica> esas serian las dos tareas
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, enviemos primero un email para poner los requisitos y demas
<SergioMeneses> y que los demas se enteren
<andresmujica> vale SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> me parece lo mejor
<SergioMeneses> lo mas sano
<FernandoGiraldo> Vamos a ver si en el barcamp recluto gente
<SergioMeneses> #action escribir email acerca de las alianzas entre comunidades cc: andresmujica
<ubuntu-co-bot> ACTION: escribir email acerca de las alianzas entre comunidades cc: andresmujica
<JHOSMAN> =) Bien!
<SergioMeneses> bueno pasamos al siguiente punto
<SergioMeneses> #topic Comunidades Locales dentro de Colombia
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to: Comunidades Locales dentro de Colombia
<SergioMeneses> informacion compartida por JHOSMAN tambien
<SergioMeneses> Implementación de Comunidades Locales dentro de Colombia en relación a este Hilo
<SergioMeneses> http://twitter.com/RaidRc/status/226379200481873920
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, IngForigua FernandoGiraldo ↑↑↑
<andresmujica> pues es que yo creo que somos una gran comunidad con ejes descentralizados...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, a mi la verdad eso no me suena
<SergioMeneses> acuerdate de lo de cabuntu
<SergioMeneses> ahorita tenemos una discusion en el lc acerca de eso
<andresmujica> osea.. no me exprese bien...
<SergioMeneses> y yo ando en contra de ese sistema
<SergioMeneses> no somos una comunidad tan grande para eso
<SergioMeneses> ademas si nos fdividieramos la unica ciudad que seria un loco aprovado seria bogota
<FernandoGiraldo> ey cual sistema
 * IngForigua pide la palabra
<FernandoGiraldo> ah ya entiendo
<andresmujica> no creo que deban armar silos en cada ciudad... sino que somos una gran comunidad y pues en cada ciudad region se van formando grupos.. pero pertenecen a la misma comunidad
<FernandoGiraldo> correcto andresmujica  pienso igual
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso le dije a JHOSMAN
<SergioMeneses> bueno digo a JHOSMAN porque fue el que propuso el tema
 * IngForigua pide la palabra
<JHOSMAN> (Meto la cucharada) Quizás ustedes no se han dado cuenta por Twitter , Facebook y G+ la gente pide eventos que por que siempre en las ciudades más populares... si se lograran cubrir esos espacios para la difusión pues interesante...  lo vería mas importante de esa manera, pero estas deberían tener su compromiso total con la comunidad y no hacer lo que hizo CAbuntu  y yo toco el tema ya que es lo que llega.... y pues cr
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, siga
 * SergioMeneses al fin ve algo de cordialidad en IngForigua 
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ?
<JHOSMAN> (debe estar escribiendo...)
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, a mi la verdad el sistema de los miembros oficiales es el que me parece mejor
<SergioMeneses> asi hemos venido funcionando... y asi se promueve la vinculacion oficial al team
<IngForigua> Se que el tema murio quiero expresar algo respecto a alianzas, considero que estas deben ser de caracter comunitario apoyado e impulsado unica y exclusivamente por seres humanos, que si son implusadas por endes con actividad economica estas para fijurar ahi deben apoyar logisticamente o economicamente a uco COMO PAGINAS AMIGABLES QUE HA APOYADO CON 300 K APROX y la antisacsor que creo que apoyo algo tambien
<JHOSMAN> Pues no se el Concilio decide para darle respuesta a esa persona......... ustedes dicen (solo hago llegar la información, no soy yo solo lo veo de esa manera)
 * IngForigua se sienta
<SergioMeneses> concuerdo con IngForigua en cuanto a su opinion
<FernandoGiraldo> yo tambien
<SergioMeneses> y si JHOSMAN la idea es que ud como social media manager (jejeje) nos pase la informacion al concilio
<SergioMeneses> la idea es que ud y FernandoGiraldo entren al concilio o al menos eso creo
<SergioMeneses> asi salimos de desiciones mas rapido
<FernandoGiraldo> jhosman pero yo creo que si no se hacen eventos en otras ciudades es por falta de compromiso de la gente
<SergioMeneses> creo que andresmujica fue claro con su apreciacion
<JHOSMAN> mmm verdad PáginasAmigables lo olvidaba... ellos no cuentan como comunidad... y por tal motivo no entrarían en las webs aliadas....
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, algo mas respecto a lo de las ciudades?
<andresmujica> nop
<FernandoGiraldo> entonces sino hay gente, sino hay compromiso entonces como van a tener hilo?
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, hilo?
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: pero nos han apoyado económicamente... :/
<FernandoGiraldo> SergioMeneses, me refiero a hacer comunidad aparte
<FernandoGiraldo> es lo que estoy entendiendo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si en una aniversario
<andresmujica> es decir que si FCB nos apoya ecnomicamente le vendimos el alma al diablo ...hahahaha..
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, aaa ok ok
<JHOSMAN> ese es el lio, digo si se aplica una regla debe ser en general para todo.... por q de ahí es de donde luego nacen las peleas... andresmujica sergiomeneses fernandogiraldo
<andresmujica> FernandoGiraldo:  estoy de acuerdo... dividirse asi es que dilapidar recursos...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no... o bueno no se como lo vean, mi postura ante la fcb es por motivos comunitarios, ellos le jugaron mal a la comunidad en el pasado por eso no los apoyo
<FernandoGiraldo> si algún día se logran tener comunidades consolidadas en otras ciudades pues se puede pensar la idea
<FernandoGiraldo> por ahora es bobada
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, concuerdo!
<JHOSMAN> Bien!
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, FernandoGiraldo JHOSMAN IngForigua algun otro tema para tratar?
<SergioMeneses> eso era todo de momento
<andresmujica> lo del concilio
<andresmujica> llamamos a votaciones
<andresmujica> k hacemos
<andresmujica> propongo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, huy pelao tema peligroso
<andresmujica> enviar un correo a la lista
<andresmujica> proponiendo los siguientes candidatos
<andresmujica> - fercho
<IngForigua> No amigos creoq eu en esas alianzas se debe dejar en claro que papel juegan
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si al menos para que cesar y jose se enteren
<andresmujica> - jhosman
<andresmujica> - lina
<andresmujica> quien mas era???
<andresmujica> invitando a los que queran postularse
<andresmujica> (no podemos negar el derecho)
<IngForigua> (23:02:09) SergioMeneses: andresmujica, no... o bueno no se como lo vean, mi postura ante la fcb es por motivos comunitarios, ellos le jugaron mal a la comunidad en el pasado por eso no los apoyo +1
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, el numero magico es 5
<andresmujica> y convocando a votaci{on por launchpad.
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pere
<SergioMeneses> tenemos 1 paisa
<SergioMeneses> 2 rolos
<SergioMeneses> faltan dos puestos
<andresmujica> necesitamos de afuera mas gente..
<andresmujica> pero quien mas??
<andresmujica> peter escamilla
<andresmujica> lo veo muy activo
<FernandoGiraldo> que siga meneses
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, :P
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si el pelao colabora
<andresmujica> pero como para reemplazar a JHOSMAN de social community manager
<andresmujica> :)
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no
<FernandoGiraldo> si peter participa bastante
<FernandoGiraldo> y sería el de la costa
<SergioMeneses> peter camella resto
<FernandoGiraldo> para quedar distribuidos
<SergioMeneses> por eso no nos sirve para eso
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, hagamos esto
<SergioMeneses> son 5 plazas
<SergioMeneses> que el concilio ponga 3 miembros para la votacion y que se postulen dos de la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> asi nos curamos en salud
<SergioMeneses> y la comunidad se postula
<SergioMeneses> luego hacemos la votacion
<JHOSMAN> +1
<SergioMeneses> y sale
<andresmujica> lo k pasa es k no kiero decir nombres propios.. pero me aterra que se postule un personaje que es bastante disociador y sabe disfrazarse muy bien...   eso es lo que no me gusta de eso...
<andresmujica> pero creo que no hay opcion
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  deberia postularse
<andresmujica> con el compromiso de no hacer tanto spam
<andresmujica> :)
<FernandoGiraldo> tocaría mirar como evitar esa gente andres
<IngForigua> andresmujica: jejeje si pasan 2 eventos le hago
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pues que se postulen
<SergioMeneses> igual todos votamos
<SergioMeneses> ademas los que se postulen deben cumplir unos requisitos
<SergioMeneses> eso no es que tengo una wiki y ya puedo
<andresmujica> IngForigua: cuales son los 2 eventos ???
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ud le cree
<IngForigua> andresmujica: jejeje
<IngForigua> por privado
<SergioMeneses> eso
<SergioMeneses> bueno concluyendo la idea
<SergioMeneses> me suena lo de los tres
<andresmujica> listo
<SergioMeneses> al menos lina JHOSMAN y FernandoGiraldo pues no son mis candidatos favoritos
<SergioMeneses> pero que se hace
<SergioMeneses> jajajajaja
<andresmujica> yo redacto el correo con lo que dsicutimos la vez pasada a ver como lo ven y lo mandamos
<FernandoGiraldo> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si me parece lo mejor
<SergioMeneses> y mas sano
<SergioMeneses> aqui hay algo que quiero decir - andresmujica JHOSMAN IngForigua FernandoGiraldo
<SergioMeneses> por comentarios que me han llegado
<JHOSMAN> (se me olvidó algo que iba a decir)
<SergioMeneses> todos tienen acceso a las redes sociales de uco por el documento con las cuentas
<SergioMeneses> asi que hacer uso responsable de las mismas
<SergioMeneses> nada de publicaciones personales
<FernandoGiraldo> jum yo no tengo
<SergioMeneses> ni tomar desiciones por alli sin consultar al concilio
<andresmujica> a la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, se lo digo de una vez.. ud y JHOSMAN vienen al concilio
<FernandoGiraldo> ok
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no
<SergioMeneses> al concilio
<SergioMeneses> sino esto no sirve
<SergioMeneses> porque al fin de cuentas el concilio son los miembros que responden por las desiciones
<FernandoGiraldo> es verdad
<SergioMeneses> del concilio depende la relacion con la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> eso lo he aprendido ultimamente
<JHOSMAN> *Me acordé que Hollman me quedó debiendo una camiseta de UbuntuGurú =( *
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos algun otro tema para discutir: IngForigua andresmujica FernandoGiraldo JHOSMAN ?
<IngForigua> veee yo tengo una de ubuntu guru
<JHOSMAN> si
<IngForigua> esta intacta
<JHOSMAN> pero se me olvido el tema!
<IngForigua> talla m
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, mejor
<IngForigua> la use
<IngForigua> esta limpia y planchadita
<IngForigua> jejeje
<FernandoGiraldo> jajaj SergioMeneses
<IngForigua> si alguien la quiere
<SergioMeneses> cabe reslatar que la reunion se extendio por 3 temas demas que propuso JHOSMAN
<IngForigua> me dicen
<SergioMeneses> asi que con los tiempos vamos bien
<SergioMeneses> y si quitamos el desorden
<SergioMeneses> que espero que todos aprendamos a usar
<JHOSMAN> jumm
<SergioMeneses> la productividad se incrementara
<JHOSMAN> se me olvidó
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: que se le olvido? la camiseta??
<SergioMeneses> personalmente este horario me mata... pero bueno por la comunidad
<JHOSMAN> se me olvidó el otro tema...
<JHOSMAN> q me acordé a ultima hora
<SergioMeneses> #action enviar email acerca del nuevo concilio cc: andresmujica
<ubuntu-co-bot> ACTION: enviar email acerca del nuevo concilio cc: andresmujica
<JHOSMAN> pero por leerles lo pasé por algo
<JHOSMAN> alto*
<SergioMeneses> #endmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting ended Wed Jul 25 04:14:48 2012 UTC.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Minutes:        http://people.ubuntu.com/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting.2012-2012-07-25-02.50.moin.txt
<SergioMeneses> listo
<SergioMeneses> finalizo la primera reunion :D
<FernandoGiraldo> jeje
<FernandoGiraldo> asi por las buenas
 * SergioMeneses se abraza con ubuntu-co-bot 
<JHOSMAN> sergiomeneses enviaré copia del Log por TW a los dos interesados de las respuestas
<JHOSMAN> :S sergiomeneses
<JHOSMAN> Not Found  The requested URL /~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting.2012-2012-07-25-02.50.moin.txt was not found on this server.
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  NO OLVIDE POR FA EL CORREO Y EL ACTA Y DEMAS...
<andresmujica> noooo
<andresmujica> ese bot salio chimbo
<andresmujica> que devuelvan la plata
<andresmujica> donde esta el #chair
<andresmujica> jajajaajaj
<JHOSMAN> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, lol
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<FernandoGiraldo> lol
<SergioMeneses> hay esta el log
<SergioMeneses> ya lo paso
<JHOSMAN> 404
<SergioMeneses> sino que cambiamos la configuracion jhace rato
<SergioMeneses> y no el mensaje
<JHOSMAN> Ahhh ya me accordé!!!
<JHOSMAN> !UbuntuCO en Identica u.u. nadie escribe
<JHOSMAN> solo el Boot de las #NoticiasUbuntuCO :P
<SergioMeneses> no los sube automaticamente... se demora unos momentos
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  ahi le hablan...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pero con el horario de la charla ibamos bastante bien
<SergioMeneses> se puede sacar en una hora
<JHOSMAN> ok sergiomenses
<SergioMeneses> eso si empezamos retarde
<SergioMeneses> casia las 10
<andresmujica> si estuvo super.
<SergioMeneses> por fa' puntualidad
<andresmujica> la idea es que en 1 hora se haga...
<andresmujica> pero en fin
<FernandoGiraldo> si
<andresmujica> chicos
<andresmujica> a dormir
<SergioMeneses> y recordar que los temas como saludos y demas van en el general
<andresmujica> FernandoGiraldo:  saludame a las paisas dios mio como las extraño
<FernandoGiraldo> ok
<FernandoGiraldo> jajaja ok andresmujica
<JHOSMAN> Ya sai habemos 2000 Fanns! en Facebook :P
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pere
<JHOSMAN> =) ardua campaña de SocialMedia
<JHOSMAN> =)
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, FernandoGiraldo JHOSMAN IngForigua miren
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: sip.. durisimo
 * IngForigua no usa microblog ya
<SergioMeneses> la idea es que los logs se generan en formato de wiki
<SergioMeneses> http://joseeantonior.com/logs/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting.2012-2012-07-25-00.57.moin.txt
<SergioMeneses> asi
<SergioMeneses> ese es el anterior
<SergioMeneses> solo es copiar y pegar
<SergioMeneses> y sale
<SergioMeneses> ese fue de una prueba antes de esta reunion
<JHOSMAN> =) chebre
<JHOSMAN> pero mm sergiomeneses por que sale vacio el FTP? http://people.ubuntu.com/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-co-meeting/
<JHOSMAN> no hay nada aún?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, porque no esta direccionando a alli todavia
<JHOSMAN> ahh
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  igual eso no reemplaza el acta que hacemos.. que es como un resumen.. eso sirve de log creo yo..
<JHOSMAN> sergiomeneneses me puede ayudar con mis  Public Keys
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, claro que si
<SergioMeneses> eso remplaza
<FernandoGiraldo> eata bueno
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: sumerce es ubuntu member?
<JHOSMAN> si
<FernandoGiraldo> *esta
<IngForigua> veeeeee vacano
<IngForigua> desde cuando?
<IngForigua> ups
<IngForigua> no ot
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, es mejor uno asi y hacer un resumen a la lista general de uco
<JHOSMAN> https://launchpad.net/~jhosman
<andresmujica> hjablando de ubuntu members... linaporras y daniel caicedo se han hecho los locos..
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  ahh bueno.. el resumen es el critico
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, :D
<SergioMeneses> la idea es facilitar la administracion
<andresmujica> vale!!!
<SergioMeneses> ojala nosotros hubieramos tenido un bot asi antes
<SergioMeneses> :D
<andresmujica> niños a dormir
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, bye
<andresmujica> chaus
<SergioMeneses> estamso hablando
<JHOSMAN> donde quedo el log?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, en el mismo de siempre
<SergioMeneses> eso lo hace ubuntulog
<JHOSMAN> ahh ya se de donde sacarlo :P del archive
<JHOSMAN> si si
<JHOSMAN> si
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, aguanta reeleccion?
<FernandoGiraldo> bueno señores hasta la proxima entonces
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, gracias por venir
<SergioMeneses> ome atento
<FernandoGiraldo> cualquier cosa que necesiten de Medellin me avisan
<SergioMeneses> el fincho como q nos reunimos
<IngForigua> reeleccion
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, eso eso
<IngForigua> jajaja nio que fuera uribe
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ash mk ando ya cansado de panas
<FernandoGiraldo> SergioMeneses, usted quedo con mi numero de cel?
<JHOSMAN> veee ya salio =P anes era mas demorado :P  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/07/25/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html
<FernandoGiraldo> o sino me escribe al correo, estaré pendiente de cualquier cosa
<IngForigua> cansado de que?
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, no... porque?
<IngForigua> FernandoGiraldo: compa pudo ver el material?
<FernandoGiraldo> pues para que me llame si algo
<IngForigua> de medemesh?
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, aaa la idea es reunirnos para lo de los cursos pronto
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, suba al debconf
<JHOSMAN> vengan ahora me acorde de otra cosa
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, lol
<FernandoGiraldo> IngForigua, si en esas estoy, tratando de darle orden al proyecto basado en el material que me has pasado
<JHOSMAN> le hacemos SPAM a Richad Stallman?
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: votela
<IngForigua> nooooo ese viejo hp odia ubun tu
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, ud ya le ha hecho
<SergioMeneses> asi q ya q vainas
<JHOSMAN> solo con una publicación
<SergioMeneses> eso es algo q no me ha gustado
<SergioMeneses> igual ya que ya me voy
<JHOSMAN> dos :P
<IngForigua> stallman odia ubuntu
<IngForigua> nos odia
<SergioMeneses> se nota q JHOSMAN nunca ha hablado con el
<FernandoGiraldo> SergioMeneses, ando terminando semestre, no me da el tiempo, pero voy a intentar, me gustaría mucho
<JHOSMAN> La verdad no...
<JHOSMAN> :P
<SergioMeneses> ome el dia que el concilio funcione como debe funcionar... ese dia uco sera la machera
<SergioMeneses> mientras tanto seguimos siendo del comun
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, eso deje la u, igual no se pierde de mucho
<JHOSMAN> Bueno esa era la preg :P
<SergioMeneses> si o no IngForigua
<IngForigua> see
<FernandoGiraldo> y como deberia funcionar el concilio SergioMeneses
<FernandoGiraldo> ?
<IngForigua> donde puedo mandat ot?
<IngForigua> estoy que me oteo
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, en el genera
<SergioMeneses> +l
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, mire
<SergioMeneses> la idea
<SergioMeneses> es que e concilio es un grupo de miembros de la comunidad que toma las desiciones administrativas
<SergioMeneses> por la misma comunidad
<SergioMeneses> eso si
<SergioMeneses> la informacion va de manera reciproca
<SergioMeneses> entre la comunidad y el concilio
<SergioMeneses> pero nunca se toman desiciones sin el concilio
<FernandoGiraldo> entiendo, y asi no es ahora?
<SergioMeneses> la idea es que el concilio es electo por la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, no
<SergioMeneses> o bueno mas o menos
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, en teams grandes como uco hace falta varios miembros administrativos
<SergioMeneses> los cuales no los hay
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: JHOSMAN mañana reunion sfd 9 pm
<IngForigua> me voy
<SergioMeneses> por eso la idea q uds vengan a integrar el nuevo concilio
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si de una!
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: mireel privado
<SergioMeneses> i eso me fije
<SergioMeneses> si
<IngForigua> de lo que peinso de stallman
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, totally agree
<SergioMeneses> ahora FernandoGiraldo los nuevos del concilio tendran una comunidad mucho mas facil de administrar
<JHOSMAN> Yo no puedo estar... IngForigua =P hay hay plan para la noche
<SergioMeneses> toda la documentacion esta ya
<SergioMeneses> algo que no existia cuando empezamos
<SergioMeneses> o al menos yo
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: bueno igual seria bueno que el parche de uco valla
<FernandoGiraldo> SergioMeneses, cierto
<IngForigua> vamos hacer un evento como debe ser
<JHOSMAN> OVbeeo q si!
<SergioMeneses> la verdad aunque uds no o crean uco goza de muy buena reputacion a nivel internacional
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: see
<SergioMeneses> todos han aportado a eso
<SergioMeneses> y eso es la comunidad
<IngForigua> vacana la dif que hace JHOSMAN ha crecido mucho que garra
<JHOSMAN> =)
<FernandoGiraldo> si es JHOSMAN  esta solo pa eso
<SergioMeneses> si JHOSMAN ha crecido resto
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: no le interesa ser el comunity manager de sfd?
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<FernandoGiraldo> mucho tiempo
<JHOSMAN> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> aunque a veces sale con unas vainas!
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno
<FernandoGiraldo> tambien cierto
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> es cuestion de experiencia
<JHOSMAN> el CM de esa joda es @LuisCano ya me lo tengo pillado!
<FernandoGiraldo> la JHOSMANADA no le falta
<JHOSMAN> =P
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: ayudele al huevon ese
<IngForigua> que tambien se da garra
<JHOSMAN> naaa
<IngForigua> jaja
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, no es eso... es como un impulso a hacer las cosas rapido o algo asi
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<FernandoGiraldo> jajaja
<JHOSMAN> sergiomeneses cosas como que?
<FernandoGiraldo> sisi
<FernandoGiraldo> le pica el teclado
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, jajaja lea sus mensajes
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> a veces le pasa como un overflow
<SergioMeneses> y se queda en standby
<SergioMeneses> asi como cuando se le olvido la idea
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<FernandoGiraldo> jajaja
<JHOSMAN> jajajajaja
<JHOSMAN> kik
<JHOSMAN> lol
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, JHOSMAN la idea
<SergioMeneses> ome
<SergioMeneses> es que uds van a ser administradores
<IngForigua> de empresas
<SergioMeneses> van a tener en sus manos no solo el trabajo que IngForigua o yo hayamos podido hacer
<IngForigua> y CMs
<SergioMeneses> sino
<SergioMeneses> el de muchos anteriores como fabian o luis lopez
<JHOSMAN> pero igual he revisado estrategias que usan otros canales "paginas" para ganar Fan's con "Cosas que a los colombianos les llama la atecnión q muchas veces son pendejdas" y así llegan :P Funciona!
<SergioMeneses> hollman, julian
<SergioMeneses> jorge
<SergioMeneses> no men un resto de gente
<SergioMeneses> eso es una gran responsabilidad
<SergioMeneses> eso no es trollear
<SergioMeneses> es sentarse y pensar que estan haciendo
<SergioMeneses> la idea no es asustarlos
<SergioMeneses> sino que tomen en serio el papel
<FernandoGiraldo> SergioMeneses, yo lo unico que pido es mucho acompañamiento por parte de ustedes
<IngForigua> bueno me voy y vacano haber pasado por aca luchar en contra de oportunistas por liberrar las redes libres es mamon
<SergioMeneses> yo molestaba mucho en internet con IngForigua pero cuando me pase al concilio me volvi serio :P
<FernandoGiraldo> por lo menos al principio
<FernandoGiraldo> mientras le cogemos el tiro
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: na se volvio nena
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, lo mas seguro es que anres y yo continuemos
<SergioMeneses> hay muchisisisimas cosas que hacemos
<JHOSMAN> Pregunta tecnica... que he tenid desde hace uuuuuuuu
<SergioMeneses> o al menos yo estaria un año mas
<JHOSMAN> Canonical les paga?
<FernandoGiraldo> eso asi me parece mejor, que vayan descargando responsabilidades en nosotros poco a poco
<SergioMeneses> yo dije que me retiraba para la ubuncon2014 Colombia
<SergioMeneses> pero esa fecha esta relejana
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, esa es la idea
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, JHOSMAN vallan estudiando ingles
<SergioMeneses> eso es fundamental aqui
<SergioMeneses> por eso andres dijo que les entregaramos el team reaprobado
<FernandoGiraldo> conmigo pueden contar pa las que sea, tengo muchas ganas y poco tiempo entonces optimizo mucho jeje
<SergioMeneses> para evitarles ese trauma tan rapido
<JHOSMAN> creo q acabo de encontrar un Bug de UbuntuWebApps
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, otro?
<SergioMeneses> ya he reportado 3
<IngForigua> vemos amigos
<JHOSMAN> pues no funciona en 12.10
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, byes
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, como se le ocurre
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> lea la documentacion
<JHOSMAN> osea
<JHOSMAN> funcionó ayer
<JHOSMAN> hoy me di cuenta q se fué
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, dice que solo esta para 12.04 y 11.10
<SergioMeneses> antes le corrio
<JHOSMAN> yo vi 12.10
<JHOSMAN> mmm pere releo
<SergioMeneses> bueno los desarrollos son progresivos
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, acuerdese que ud esta manejando un sistema alpha
<SergioMeneses> no le pida mucho
<JHOSMAN> pero debería funcionar
<JHOSMAN> por q ayer funciono
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, no
<SergioMeneses> de hecho es normal
<SergioMeneses> es un alpha
<JHOSMAN> https://launchpad.net/webapps donde sale eso?
<JHOSMAN> de la documentación (me perdí en launchpad jaja)
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> voy por agua
<FernandoGiraldo> bueno los dejo que tengo otras cosas que hacer
<FernandoGiraldo> o no mentiras
<SergioMeneses> FernandoGiraldo, nos vemos
<SergioMeneses> lol
<FernandoGiraldo> aqui sigo conectado un ratico
<FernandoGiraldo> los miro de a poco
<JHOSMAN> https://code.launchpad.net/webapps ahí hace referencia a Quantal... pero no veo donde dice q NO sea compatible,...
<FernandoGiraldo> me puede interesar lo que escriban
<FernandoGiraldo> jeje
<JHOSMAN> jumm revisando se ha desinstalado solo =0
<JHOSMAN> ha no mentiras unity-webapps-preview ya está en su versión más reciente.
<FernandoGiraldo> yo no lo he instalado
<FernandoGiraldo> mañana lo pruebo a ver que tal
<JHOSMAN> sergiomeneses por donde lo reportó usted¡
<JHOSMAN> ?
<JHOSMAN> no me deja por que dice: El problema no puede notificarse:  Este no es un paquete oficial de Ubuntu. Desinstale cualquier paquete de terceros e inténtelo de nuevo.
<FernandoGiraldo> no ahora si me fui
<FernandoGiraldo> me cogio el sueño y contra eso si no hay nada que hacer
<FernandoGiraldo> hablamos luego
<FernandoGiraldo> suerte
<usataque> buenas tardes
<usataque> Una pregunta, ¿donde puedo conseguir calcomanías de Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-07-26
<h3r3dia> hola que tal a todos
<h3r3dia> hola
<h3r3dia> como andas
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-07-27
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, porque entras solo aqui y no al general?
<kuadrosx> vee
<kuadrosx> pues no supe ni porque llegue aca
<kuadrosx> xD
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jajaja
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-07-28
<chaka> buenas
<chaka> pregunta
<chaka> si alguien quiere tener ubuntu en su portatil. y no hay forma de obtener un cd...se puede en linea
<chaka> ?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-07-25
<BartOC3> Buenas noches
<BartOC3> Hola linaelizabeth
<linaelizabeth> Hallo
<simpleirc> hola
<simpleirc> empezamos a las 8pm la reunion de ubuconla
<simpleirc> att bart...xd
<BartOC3_> Ahora si Buenas Noches
<linaelizabeth> Hall
<linaelizabeth> De nuevo
<linaelizabeth> Buuuu
<BartOC3_> aqui ando esperando que llegue sergio y fernand y los demas
<linaelizabeth> Oooo ok
<BartOC3_> linaelizabeth: tu estarias dispuesta a liderar UbuConLA si se realiza en bogota ?
<linaelizabeth> Wowow si
<linaelizabeth> I love ot
<linaelizabeth> Perp y eaa pregunta?
<linaelizabeth> *xq la pregunta
<linaelizabeth> Tu ibas a contr algo de un problema
<linaelizabeth> Q pasó?
<BartOC3_> Hola don SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> oe BartOC3_
<SergioMeneses> ando aun en la oficia
<SergioMeneses> oficina
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> cosas de ultima hora lastimosamente no alcanzo a durar mucho
<BartOC3_> y se demora mucho...
<SergioMeneses> venga
<SergioMeneses> ya por hay hable con los de mongodb
<SergioMeneses> podemos tener un conferencista de ellos
<SergioMeneses> tengo un contacto que nos ayudaria con eso
<SergioMeneses> y ya charle con benjamin y puede venir
<SergioMeneses> pero toca cuadrar las fechas bien
<BartOC3_> SergioMeneses: venga acuerdese que le habia comentando que la gente esta afuera de colombia lo quiere hacer en bogota...y Lina todavia esta muy interesada ser lider...
<linaelizabeth> Se murio sergio
<BartOC3_> bueno lina esa es la  cuestion...
<linaelizabeth> Hummmmm
<linaelizabeth> Q tan compleja es la cuestión?
<BartOC3_> bueno la gente de arg y uru no lo quieren hacer en ctg sino en bogota.... y para llevar una sana comunion con los demas teams tocaria seder
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3_, q pena me toco salir
<SergioMeneses> me decia?
<BartOC3_> respecto a la sede del evento...como sabe los demas locos teams  quiere q se realize en bogota, y pienso y lo mejor para la comunidad y hacer un evento en comunidad acceder a la peticion.. y linaelizabeth esta dipuesta a llevar la carga si se hace en bogota
<SergioMeneses> por mi no habria problema... el todo es que contemos con los espacios adecuados
<BartOC3_> linaelizabeth:  ?
<linaelizabeth> Ps eso es gestion
<linaelizabeth> Y manana me pondria eb eso
<linaelizabeth> Para buscar una u q nos patrocine
<linaelizabeth> Si me gustaria llamar manana a  bart para como mirar lo q ya se haboa hecho y como podemos garantizar eso como  minimo aca en bta
<SergioMeneses> me preocupa el patrocinio... ya q habiamos mirado muchas cosas con patrocinadores locales
<SergioMeneses> linaelizabeth, BartOC3_ tampoco hay q ponernos a pensar q las cosas son ya... linaelizabeth puede ir averiguando si hay el apoyo suficiente y de una
<linaelizabeth> Ok
<linaelizabeth> Ps creo igualq tonar la decision si si o no seria importabte
<SergioMeneses> linaelizabeth, si... pero no podemos apostar todo de una
<SergioMeneses> sino nos quedamos sin nada
<linaelizabeth> Jummm
<linaelizabeth> Jum...
<linaelizabeth> Bueno mmm mo pregunta es puedo hacer convocaroria x la.lista para mirar universidades?
<SergioMeneses> convocatoria?
<SergioMeneses> como asi?
<linaelizabeth> Para mirar q gebte de la comubidad hay en cada u para conseguir cira
<SergioMeneses> mmmm....
<SergioMeneses> linaelizabeth, no tenemos gente que sea un contacto util?... me explico que trabaje en las u o algo asi
<SergioMeneses> sino queda muy de para arriba
<BartOC3_> SergioMeneses: hay algo que me preocupa la fecha...del eventop
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3_, sip... mucho
<linaelizabeth> Si hay... pero ps hacerlo x listas aumenta posibilidades
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3_, pm
<linaelizabeth> De hecho posibilidades: libertadores, piloto, militar, distrital, mirar UNAD
<linaelizabeth> Pero ps precisamebte mi pregubta va a eso... osea mejor dicho mi forma de trabajo es quiza ub poco diferebte.. y me gystaria mmirar eso x la lista de correo... no le veo problema.. pero no se uda
<linaelizabeth> Uds
<SergioMeneses> linaelizabeth, pregunto: y de todos los eventos que se han hecho aun no sabemos quienes son los contactos?... es que pueden aparecer muchos que digan: yo estudio alli, pero en realidad no tienen influencias en la parte administrativas
<linaelizabeth> Si claro Sergio
<linaelizabeth> Pero en elcaso de la piloto ahorota pal sfd bogota sw cobaiguoo asi
<linaelizabeth> Ps mejor dicho mi pubto es si puede ser publico o q restriccoones tengo para mirar lugares
<linaelizabeth> Xq obvio ya hay cobtactoa de base pero a mi kodo de ver no sobra buscar oportunidades adicionales!!!
<SergioMeneses> linaelizabeth, yo diria que empecemos por los q conocemos... sino recurrimos a los q no,
<SergioMeneses> no no
<SergioMeneses> no podemos esperar oportunidades
<SergioMeneses> a menos que sea coorferias
<SergioMeneses> hay que ir por algo fijo
<SergioMeneses> sino no vale la pena
<SergioMeneses> porque ya tenemos talleres con pcs para los asistentes y todo
<linaelizabeth> Jajajajajah no respondes mi pregunta
<linaelizabeth> No respondes q restricciones tendria
<SergioMeneses> linaelizabeth, vamos a hacer un evento... necesitamos buen internet, buenos espacios para charlas y espacios para talleres
<SergioMeneses> sin eso no... todo lo demas es un plus
<SergioMeneses> los espacios para las conferencias tienen que ser buenos... no salones
<SergioMeneses> la idea es mas como un congreso internacional en cuanto a lo de las charlas
<linaelizabeth> Si eso lo se
<SergioMeneses> ...bueno voy saliendo de la oficina
<SergioMeneses> estamos en contacto
<linaelizabeth> Solo me refiero a la forma no el fondo
<linaelizabeth> Es claro q es un evento internacional
<linaelizabeth> Un abrazo
<SergioMeneses> linaelizabeth, BartOC3_ deberiamoso reunirnos el fds
<SergioMeneses> esta semana me movieron el cronograma de actividades y me tienen corriendo
<SergioMeneses> un hangout seria mas productivo
<SergioMeneses> y mirariamos con calma lo que ya tenemos
<linaelizabeth> Jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> documentos y demas
<linaelizabeth> Mm si podria srr
<SergioMeneses> a ver si en bogota podriamos
<linaelizabeth> Mmn ah no este fincho no puedo sergio
<SergioMeneses> aunque personalmente no me gustaria bogota... pero bueno
<SergioMeneses> linaelizabeth, mmm.... entonces toca entre semana la semana entrante
<linaelizabeth> Jajjajaa na a tinnobt gista bta. Me.pongo triste
<linaelizabeth> *a sergio no le gusta bta :(
<SergioMeneses> por hay dentro de 8 dias
<linaelizabeth> Yo voy mirando ps
<SergioMeneses> linaelizabeth, no... para ese evento no
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> se cuidan
<SergioMeneses> buena noche
<linaelizabeth> Ok
<linaelizabeth> Jajajaaj ese sergio... dice bta nooo
<linaelizabeth> Mmm y para reunioj de Concilio no estamos sino tuby yo bart
<BartOC3_> lol como raro..
<BartOC3_> Perdon estaba hablando con mi hermana q esta en Rio de Janeiro..
<linaelizabeth> Ohhh hace frio alla x estoa dias
<linaelizabeth> Mmm ps deberíamos mirat w hacer ... como un ultimarum xq no estamos funcionando
<linaelizabeth> !!!!
<BartOC3_> estamos en cuidados intensivos...:s
<BartOC3_> y jhosman no deberia enviar esa informacion de cpc por la lista general...
<BartOC3_> jhosman va ser q nos metamos en problema con cpc
<BartOC3_> Media hora y no llego nadie...
<linaelizabeth> Ps sip
<linaelizabeth> Deje asi
<linaelizabeth> Yo.mando.un mail pa llamar la atencuin
<linaelizabeth> Ybsi agree con campus
<linaelizabeth> Toca mirar eso
<linaelizabeth> esta semana t llamo
<linaelizabeth> :)
<BartOC3_> me toco enviarle unn correo a jhosman para q no enviara esa informacion de cpc a la lista
<BartOC3_> que nos va meter en un lio con cpc
<linaelizabeth> Tamos hablando ps
<Fercho> llegue tarde :(
<BartOC3_> igual nadien llego..
<BartOC3_> :s
<BartOC3_> esto va para atras...:s
<Fernando_> BartOC3_,
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-07-20
<SergioM> Ping
<Braybaut> Ping
<jcqr123> buenas noches señore
<Braybaut> Buenas noches Juan
<SergioM> Buenas
<SergioM> Cómo vamos
<SergioM> Ando desde el celular: (
<Braybaut> Yo igual
<SergioM> Oscar puede ayudar con la reunión?
<linaporras> Buenas noches
<jcqr123> oscar no esta aun
<linaporras> jejeje
<SergioM> Buenas
<SergioM> Entonces salgamos de lo urgente
<SergioM> Las puestos del concilio
<SergioM> Sólo hay dos propuedtas
<linaporras> Pero ps no hay como votar eso
<SergioM> Para dos pues tos
<linaporras> ahora menos :s
<SergioM> @linaporras hay dos puestos y sólo dos personas se postularon
<meetingology> SergioM: Error: "linaporras" is not a valid command.
<SergioM> No hay necesidad de votación
<SergioM> Pero sí se debe hacer un comunicado especial
<linaporras> mmm
<linaporras> me perdí...
<SergioM> Brayan que pasó con Cristián?
<linaporras> sí, solo hay dos personas para dos cupos...
<linaporras> pero igual la comunidad debe decidirse
<linaporras> *decidir
<Braybaut> Yo le escribi y me dijo "Hoy en la noche, me postuló pero nada"
<SergioM> Las dos personas cumplen los requisitos
<jcqr123> yo aun no soy ubuntu member pero me voy a poner a traducir arto y despues de SFD me pienso presentar
<SergioM> Decidir? Pero son dos personas que enviaron solicitud para dos puestos, los dos quedan porque son sólo dos los que de postularon
<linaporras> eso lo puedes cumplir en los primeros  6 meses jcqr123
<linaporras> si, igual la comunidad debería decidir, es mi opinión...
<SergioM> Lina, que quieres decir con decidir?
<SergioM> No entiendo
<Braybaut> Los nuevos miembros?
<linaporras> SI deben votar si o no...
<SergioM> Sí Brayan
<linaporras> es decir igual debe haber votación...
<SergioM> Hay dos miembros que se postularon no?
<linaporras> si
<linaporras> y?
<linaporras> solo porque solo haya dos postulados... no se debería saltar la votación..
<SergioM> Pero ganarían igual
<SergioM> Son dos pr
<linaporras> claro que no
<linaporras> la votación es por si apoyan que queden o no
<linaporras> podrían elegirlos a los dos, elegir que quede uno, o que no quede ninguno y sea necesario convocar...
<linaporras> nuevamente
<Braybaut> Ammmmmmmmm
<linaporras> (es decir acá no es por más votos, sino es un si o no y ya)
<Braybaut> Yo creo que mejor hacer un comunicado diciendo que como son solo dos personas postuladas para los dos puestos pues que no se haga votaciones y ya
<SergioM> Pero nadie más se postuló y andamos detenidos por el qorum
<SergioM> Sí hubiera más gente las votaciones sería obligatorias
<linaporras> Yo no puedo votar, uds los saben
<linaporras> esa es mi opinión...
<linaporras> dado que SaMe y Brayan están de acuerdo, pueden tomar la decisión porque hay 2/3 votos del concilio
<SergioM> Eres miembro de uco eso cuenta
<linaporras> sugiero que envien el comunicado a la lista pública....
<Braybaut> Si claro el comunicado se debe hacer
<linaporras> puede que sea solo yo quien piensa así o puede que mas gente opine lo mismo...
<linaporras> y con eso toman la decisión...
<linaporras> digo yi..
<linaporras> ..
<Braybaut> Falta Prieto, pues si el esta de acuerdo a que no hagamos votaciones no las hacemos y se envia un comunicado a la lista pública diciendo que no se haran votaciones ya que no hay mas personas postuladas y que si alguien hace una objeción (o como se escriba) sobre esa decisión
<Braybaut> Y listo.
<SergioM> Me parece darle más largas al proceso que va a terminar en lo mismo, pues sólo tenemos dos postulados.
<Braybaut> @SergioM +1
<meetingology> Braybaut: Error: "SergioM" is not a valid command.
<Braybaut> +1
<linaporras> con que Braybaut Y SergioM estén de acuerdo pueden tomar la decisión..
<linaporras> son mayoría...
<linaporras> como dije es mi opinión... considero que se debe votar por un si o no, no por mayoría de votos porque ps solo hay dos perosnas... pero igual se debe  votar...
<linaporras> No sé q opine jcqr123
<Braybaut> Yo creo que mejor, comunicar con la lista pública si hay una objecion respecto a que las dos personas entren al concilio si votación y sale
<jcqr123> no se me hacenecesario hacer elecciones somos 2 postulados y hay dos cupos
<jcqr123> nadie mas se presento ni dijo nada
<Braybaut> Exacto
<Braybaut> Juan +1
<linaporras> ajaj un silencio administrativo q llaman jaajja...
<linaporras> buneo yo dejo mi opinión ahi, como les dije uds pueden tomar la decisión ps son mayoría...
<Braybaut> Solo decir si alguien se opone a que ellos esten en el concilio como eleccion directa
<SergioM> Mí punto es, tenemos muchas cosas para trabajar y el qorum nos ha estancado, hay cosas que he dicho que debemos aplazatñr hasta tener el concilio completo
<linaporras> claro que no
<linaporras> hay quorum
<linaporras> ps hay 3 es mayoria
<SergioM> No podemos esperar máed mi punto de vista se viene el aniversario también y lo de sitio web
<linaporras> y ps con 2 logran tomar decisiones...
<linaporras> eso igual puede seguir avanzando
<linaporras> anyway.. ustedes ya están de acuerdo...
<linaporras> solo haganlo y ya.... y veremos si alguien más está en desacuerdo...
<Braybaut> Exacto
<Braybaut> Quien hace el comunicado
<Braybaut> Lo hace sergio?
<linaporras> Que lo haga Brayan
<linaporras> siempre Segio escribe jejeje
<linaporras> :p
<SergioM> Podemos hacer un borrador y ud lo envia
<SergioM> Lina +1
<Braybaut> vale perfecto
<linaporras> +1
<Braybaut> Not problem
<Braybaut> Yo lo envio mañana ahorita estoy en la calle
<linaporras> ok
<linaporras> Next
<SergioM> Jajajajaja
<SergioM> Brayan hacemos un documento compartido primero
<linaporras> Braybaut:  desde que se volvío mayor de edad anda callejando a estas altas horas de la noche XD
<SergioM> Y que Oscar los lea y aporte también
<linaporras> El siguiente tema es la encuesta de redes sociales
<Braybaut> Perfecto juan
<Braybaut> Jajaja perdon sergio :p
<SergioM> Fresco, la idea es hacerlo de manera colaborativa
<SergioM> Para eso somos un equipo
<SergioM> ;)
<linaporras> +1
<SergioM> Bueno en el segundo tema teníamos algo del sitio web y Flisol pero Jhosman ni Oscar están presented
<SergioM> A los asistentes al Flisol, algo a aportar en la participación de uco ?
<jcqr123> no
<linaporras> Ps muy bueno
<linaporras> el stand estuvo muy chévere Sergio
<linaporras> diría yo que todo el mundo pasó por ahí :p
<SergioM> Excelente, lástima que no pude ir :(
<linaporras> tengo donaciones que recogimos, no he contado finalmente cuanto quedó...
<linaporras> pero ps ahí dejo el dato...
<linaporras> todo ta empacado en una bolsita :p
<SergioM> Excelente Lina, eso servirá para el aniversario
<linaporras> siiii y ps para apoyar el SFD, a la gente que vaya ps el almuerzito
<linaporras> del SFD ya que hablas SAME... será que podemos pedir otro pack...
<SergioM> El SFD no es de uco
<linaporras> nos lo mandaran, sería pal SFD y pal aniversario...
<linaporras> no, pero es un evento en el que participamos..
<jcqr123> yo estoy trabajando en la organizacion
<SergioM> Vamos a invertir en el aniversario, tenemos pensada una ubuconla local
<linaporras> Si leí
<linaporras> cuando ya esté la fecha fija.... epdiré un pack...
<linaporras> del flisol no quedó mucho material
<SergioM> Mmmm....
<SergioM> Toca mirar entonces
<SergioM> Porque yo envíe arto
<linaporras> y en qué fecha sería la Ubuncunn Colombia SergioM
<SergioM> Hasta camisas
<linaporras> ?
<linaporras> jajajaj camisas no hay nada
<SergioM> Mmmmmm
<SergioM> Bueno
<linaporras> ni de las que envió ni de las que venian en el pack
<SergioM> Estamos trabajando en eso
<linaporras> quedaron algunos dvds y lanyards...
<linaporras> y stickers..
<SergioM> Ok
<SergioM> Con eso se puede trabajar
<SergioM> Por eso necesitamos al concilio completo
<SergioM> Bueno compañeros algo que agregar a esta reunión?
<linaporras> Dle aniversario...
<linaporras> no se va a ir adelantado algo x acá...
<linaporras> ?
<linaporras> yo pienso que debería hacerse una salidita...
<SergioM> Lina andamos en eso, pero será una ubucon
<Braybaut> Ping
<SergioM> Un evento que nos de imagen
<linaporras> Ah entonces la Ubucon es para celebrar el aniversario?
<SergioM> Y le saquemos prpvecho
<linaporras> entiendo bien?
<SergioM> Sí
<linaporras> Ahhhhh otra voz...
<SergioM> Pong Brayan
<linaporras> vea ps...
<linaporras> ah ok...
<linaporras> ps creo que no más...
<linaporras> Creo que con los 5 o 3 del concilio se pueden mover las cosas
<linaporras> siempre y cuando se tenga la motivación
<linaporras> no considero que eso sea una talanquera
<linaporras> en 15 días si no hay ninguna objeción diferente de la mia con el tema de elecciones
<SergioM> Lina claro pero hay mucha gente apurada con las elecciones
<linaporras> entrego el contacto a todos los miembros...
<SergioM> Entonces quiero que salgamos de eso rápido
<linaporras> ni tanto... porque si no hubiera m;as gente postulada...
<linaporras> pero :/
<SergioM> No hay lío
<linaporras> en el tema de redes sociales no se ha avanzado nada porque no se mueven hilos por mail al respecto...
<linaporras> y así...
<linaporras> no hay que esperar a que hayan 5... sino mover las cosas
<linaporras> y hacerle
<linaporras> segurgo jcqr123 ayuda sin que aún lo nombren
<linaporras> Que tenga buena noche!
<SergioM> Las redes sociales hay que revisarlas, ya Jhosman nos informó de la encuesta y vamos a revisar los resultados
<SergioM> :)
<Braybaut> Exacto
<linaporras> ...
<linaporras> buen y porque no hacemos eso ya
<linaporras> ps brayan y tú pueden decidir
<linaporras> son quorum
<Fori> Hola
<linaporras> o por un hilo... tmbn se pueden tomar decisiones
<linaporras> ese tema lleva todo el año ahí..
<SergioM> Lina si pero no podemos hacer las cosas así, no es la forma correcta
<SergioM> Pues es una decisión que afecta a la comunidad
<SergioM> Es mejor estar completos
<linaporras> mmm
<linaporras> ay Dios
<linaporras> no words...
<linaporras> deje así...
<Braybaut> Solo habemos dos personas en este momento es mejor tomar decisiones por correo
<Fori> Buenas
<linaporras> de las formas correctas e incorrectas
<linaporras> eso nunca pasa Brayan
<SergioM> Claro
<linaporras> nunca, esas decisiones se han aplazado forever
<linaporras> esa lista de correo interno es cuasi muerta
<linaporras> ...
<linaporras> pero bueno esperemos un concilio completo a ver si así si...
<Fori> Todo esta muerta por que ubuntu colombia esta es un reinado de belleza en ganar fans ;(
<Braybaut> Forigua +1
<jcqr123> +
<SergioM> Bueno no entremos en esa discusión ahora
<jcqr123> +1
<SergioM> Dejemos así la reunión y seguimos por email
<Fori> Si se usara las redes sociales para lo que verdaderamente son
<SergioM> Brayan cuadramos por email lo del comunicado
<Fori> Lo que hace oscar es chevere y cuantos mensajes se han enviado ...
<linaporras> puf... Fori... si realmente se trataran los temas y se tomaran decisiones... Solo eso. Buenas noches nuevamente.
<SergioM> Buena noche señores
<Fori> Señores quiero hacerles una peticion
<Fori> No s evallan
<Fori> por favor
<linaporras> :o
<linaporras> Una solo golondrina no hace suficiente viento...
<Fori> Aca esta jcqr123 Braybaut SergioM y linaporras uds son mayoria en el equipo de sitio web pueden ayudarnos a difundir el SFD en lo maximo que se pueda?
<Fori> y sergio es lider tambien del equipo
<Fori> necesitamos muchos fans
<Fori> y que los post que nos hagan se indexe nuestro fan page
<SergioM> Forigua claro que se puede
<linaporras> Fori: disculpa mi ignornacia, el sfd va a tener evento en facebook o hay fan page?
<Fori> y que por favor se paren los bots
<Fori> Por ahora necesitamos darlo a conocer mientras definimos actividades
<jcqr123> lina el sfd si tiene fan page
<SergioM> Excelente
<linaporras> ah oki, es enlazar eso...
<Fori> ya que en este caso el sfd si le sirve la cantidad no la calidad
<SergioM>  podemos discutir eso por la lista de sitio web o concilio
<Fori> para llamar patrocinadores y eso
<linaporras> con lo de los bots... sugiero que se destaquen las publicaciones del sfd no que se desactiven...
<linaporras> quién queda encargado de crear el hilo
<Fori> Uds son mayoria decidan de una vez pro favor
<linaporras> ?
<Fori> y yo tambien soy de sitio web
<linaporras> Prudentemente en la lista de Sitio Web
<SergioM> Eso no se decide así
<SergioM>  hay un conducto regular
<Fori> No se pero no quiero burocracia
<Fori> :)
<Fori> Porfa panitas
<SergioM> Pailas
<Fori> uds son mayoria y sergio es lider tambien
<SergioM> Las cosas son como son
<Fori> Tonc desisto de mi peticion
<SergioM> sonapoto la iniciativa pero haciéndola bien
<Fori> en ese caso
<Fori> Muchas gracias
<SergioM> Perfecto
<Fori> Solo es decir por ahora vainas como se viene el sfd e indexar nuestro sitio
<Fori> y que es en septiembre
<Fori> en el caso de bta
<Fori> y parar el bot
<Fori> o mesurarlo
<Fori> es canson que se publica x cosa y 20 post x encima
<linaporras> sii se destaca no queda nada encima
<linaporras> es fácil solucionarlo y si quiere ud me indica que post quiere que le postee y lo destaco y listo
<linaporras> asunto arreglado
<Fori> Que dificl es matar el bot
<Fori> ???
<linaporras> si quiere un texto lo envía y listo
<Fori> Si la mayoria estamos deacuerdo se debe parar
<Braybaut> No lina no
<linaporras> escriba en la lista de sitio web
<Braybaut> Puedo tomar la palavrq
<Braybaut> ?
<linaporras> convoque una reunion y ese tema en la agenda y listo
<linaporras> ahi votaos
<SergioM> Bueno de Facebook toca pasar una solicitud pero lo demás es manejable
<Braybaut> Las cosas no se hacen por hacerlas y ya
<Fori> No tengo tiempo pa eso la verda
<Fori> Ni pa spam
<SergioM> Bueno me retiro
<SergioM> Buena noche
<SergioM>  estamos en contacto
<Braybaut> El BOT SE DEBE PARAR DE NADA SIRVE DESTACAR UNA PUBLICACIÓN PORQUE LA GENTE NO ENTRA A LA FANPAGE SOLO VEN LO QUE PÚBLICA UCO EN EL TIMELINE
<linaporras> Pero no grite sumerc;e
<Braybaut> fin del comunicado perdon por las mayusculas
<linaporras> Ok, entonces escriban en la lista de siio web
<linaporras> oara cuadrar la reunión
<linaporras> votarlo y listo
<linaporras> tarea para Braybaut
<SergioM> +1
<linaporras> ?
<Braybaut> Lisgo perfecto
<Braybaut> Not problem
<linaporras> Listongos
<linaporras> entonces no siendo más
<linaporras> que tengan una buena noche jovenes
<Braybaut> Chao a todos feliz noche
<Braybaut> guerrero
<Braybaut> Milagraso omeeee
<SergioM> Trabajamos en el comunicado por la lidta
<Fori> Pero que
<linaporras> ?
<Fori> conclusion final
<Fori> ???
<Fori> para el acta o lo que uds hagan
<linaporras> Brayan solicitará en sitio web coordinar una reu para votar eso
<Fori> con reponsable
<Fori> pa que no quede en el limbo
<Fori> somos mayoria ...
<Fori> sergio es lider
<linaporras> SI pero esta reunión no se citó para eso... y no se convocó a todo el equipo, etc...
<Fori> Yo ya no soy de tiempo libre como antes
<Fori> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co-sitioweb-team/+members#active
<Fori> 5/9
<Fori> hay quorum
<Fori> quiero 2 cosas
<Fori> 1. matar el bot
<Fori> 2. apoyo en difusion para que sfd gane fans
<linaporras> Por acá no es el canal adecuado
<Fori> no mas
<linaporras> el poayo para sf d es claro
<linaporras> y el 1 se discutirá en reunión de sitio web
<linaporras> Brayan lo solicitará...
<Fori> Si tenemos quorun carchas y podemos decidir ya
<Braybaut> Discutir apoyar un evento de SL vea pues
<linaporras> Esta reunión no se citió para eso
<Braybaut> Hay quorum aprovechemos
<linaporras> Esta no es la manera correcta para hacerla
<linaporras> No esoty de acuerdo
<linaporras> y creo que SergioM tampoco
<linaporras> Jajaj ya no está el lider dle grupo..
<Braybaut> Lol
<Fori> la reu estan programadas 2 h
<Fori> 8-10
<linaporras> 4/9
<Fori> les cuento que quiero
<linaporras> ya no hay quorum
<Braybaut> Cuente fori
<Fori> debido a la reduccion de los miembros oficiales en mas de un 300 % en lso ultimos años
<Fori> debido a que a nuestras activiades oficiales no asisten ni el 0.06 %
<Fori> Se evidencia una notoria falla en la gestion de sitio web
<Fori> Por lo que es necesario
<Fori> potencializar nuestros miembros oficiales
<Fori> potencializar nuestras activiades oficiales
<Fori> y en base al comportamiento que he visto en TODOS los teams de latam
<Fori> (ellos solo difunden sus eventos locales y una que otra noticia)
<Fori> tambien se evidencia fallas en los post que no se ajustan a nuestros objetivos
 * Fori busca el link
<jcqr123> que pena con ustedes habia salido un momento
<Fori> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/PorQueSerMiembro
<jcqr123> leyendo lo que dice fori es cierto necesitamos maxima difusion para el SFD
<Fori> Estamos fallando nuestras metas y sitio web no ha gestionado bien nuestras metas
<jcqr123> las redes sociales de u-co nos servirian mucho pero el bot no permite pocisionar las publicaciones cualqueir cosa que se publique en 2 horas ya no aparece en el timeline
<jcqr123> por las cantidad de cosas que se publican
<Fori>  Reunir al mayor número de usuarios de Ubuntu en una comunidad activa y amigable.
<Fori> No se como lo interpreten
<Fori> pero solo estamos reuniiendo gente no haciendo real comunidad
<Fori> por lo tanto hay que renovar sitio web
<Fori> Les dejo la duda
<Fori> que opinan?
<jcqr123> insisto necesitamos maxima difusion para el SFD y at tarves de las redes sociales de uco lo podriamos conseguir pero con el bot es muy complicado
<Fori> aja
<Fori> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co/+members#active
<Fori> cuando eramos 120
<Fori> 150
<Fori> hoy 53
<Fori> y disminuyendo
<Fori> ya no hay quorum
<Fori> pero les dejo la duda
<jcqr123> bueno creo que esto se acabo por hoy
<jcqr123> que tengan buena noche estamos hablando
<DGUERRERO> de acuerdo con @Fori en los ultimos meses la actividad ha sido nula, por ejemplo la lista de correos ya no es tan activa como antes, lo que ha influido, como fue mi caso, en el que no se renovó mi mebresía (y con justo tiempo) lo cual se refleja en esas cifras de la perdida de miembros oficiales
<Fori> see
<Fori> :-/
<linaporras> no words
<linaporras> ... eso depende del concilio....
<Fori> Hay que redefinir estrategia sitio web no se adapta a nuestra necesiades
<Fori> :(
<linaporras> hay que redefinir todo Diego... pero eso no pasará...
<Fori> Con eso refenido ya el resto sale facil
<linaporras> ... no
<Fori> bay señores mañana me voy al alto del vino en bici
<Fori> saludos
<Fori> que descansen
<Fori> feliz noche
<linaporras> el tema es de trabajo en equipo, la frase completa junta.
<Fori> y muchos exitos
<linaporras> jajaj
<linaporras> uy muchos km
<linaporras> ahi
